# Medical Grade Lanolin - help me out here



## pamielynn (Jul 8, 2015)

So, last night -for the first time - I heard the phrase "Medical Grade Lanolin". I've been in this business for awhile now and have never heard that before. Anyone know if this is a real thing or a marketing term?

I've been rolling around the interwebz and can't find anything that differentiates "grades" of lanolin.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 8, 2015)

This is the only thing I could come up with on the matter. I searched lanolin pharmaceutical grade vs cosmetic.
http://www.makingfacesdayspa.com/cosvsphargra.html

I'm thinking a medical grade is a fancy term for 100% pure with no additives???

Seems like another questionable title to fit alongside therapeutic grade essential oils if you ask me


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 8, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> This is the only thing I could come up with on the matter. I searched lanolin pharmaceutical grade vs cosmetic.
> http://www.makingfacesdayspa.com/cosvsphargra.html
> 
> I'm thinking a medical grade is a fancy term for 100% pure with no additives???
> ...



Thank you - I'm thinking it's right up there with "All Natural", but I did find a place that sells different "grades" of lanolin, but I can't see what the differences are - and now I can't find it again, ha ha.

I'm guessing there's a difference between how "clean" it is??? I have no idea....


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 8, 2015)

I suspect "medical grade" is a roundabout way to mean (or at least to imply) the lanolin meets governmental standards for impurities and chemical composition. Problem is "medical grade" or "pharmaceutical grade" doesn't have any defined meaning. These terms are vague, kinda like "therapeutic grade" or "natural". 

What you really want to see is the term "USP lanolin" which has a specific meaning. USP is short for "United States Pharmacopeia". Here's the USP listing for lanolin: http://www.pharmacopeia.cn/v29240/usp29nf24s0_m44310.html  Another term is "EP" for European pharmacopeia.

To compare, Google "USP lanolin" and see what pops up.


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 8, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> I suspect "medical grade" is a roundabout way to mean (or at least to imply) the lanolin meets governmental standards for impurities and chemical composition. Problem is "medical grade" or "pharmaceutical grade" doesn't have any defined meaning. These terms are vague, kinda like "therapeutic grade" or "natural".
> 
> What you really want to see is the term "USP lanolin" which has a specific meaning. USP is short for "United States Pharmacopeia". Here's the USP listing for lanolin: http://www.pharmacopeia.cn/v29240/usp29nf24s0_m44310.html  Another term is "EP" for European pharmacopeia.
> 
> To compare, Google "USP lanolin" and see what pops up.



Thank you!!!
I already use lanolin USP and thought (and still do think) it was just fine; especially since I'd never heard of "medical grade". 
I was watching "The Profit" last night and this woman has built a business off pots of lip balm claiming this "medical grade" lanolin. Of course, I started searching right then and there, thinking that maybe I wasn't using good enough lanolin. 
When nothing solid came up - yeah, it started me on the "my essential oils are better than yours because mine are THERAPEUTIC grade" mindset.
I'm calling my supplier as soon as they open to see what they say, too - but I trust you, D - your knowledge is a fountain 
I appreciate your info!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 8, 2015)

The only lanolin product I've seen in my neck of the woods that uses the claim of 'medical grade' (at least in their package insert/leaflet) is Lansinoh. Under their ingredients, they list: "Lanolin 100% HPA Modified Lanolin, USP " Right after "HPA" there is a circle with an 'R' in it). Their leaflet/insert says that HPA lanolin is "medical grade, bacteriostatic and completely hypoallergenic". I don't know how 'true' that is, but just reporting what's in their leaflet/insert.

For what it's worth, Lansinoh is the kind of lanolin I use in my personal lip balms. I use it because it's the only kind that I can buy locally off the shelf at my grocery or health-food store that doesn't stink like a sheep pen. lol  It's expensive, but since I like it so much in my balm and only make small batches at a time since I don't sell, it works out well for me. 


IrishLass


----------

